# Anyone Stayed At Pomona / Fairplex Koa, Ca



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at KOA's Pomona/Fairplex site in California? Looking at staying a week and using this KOA as a base.
Would also appreciate comments on the KOA near San Francisco called "San Francisco North / Petaluma" - also to be used as a base for this region.
Thanks.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Cant help you with those parks but check out this site to review a campground?

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/

I have been using this site for close to a year and I agree with most of the reviews I see on there.... Has been real helpful in picking out campsites!

Bryan


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A friend at work stayed there about 2 months ago for 2 nights while his daughter was at a gymnastics tournament. He said it was fine, the only thing he mentioned was the bathrooms were far away from his site. That wouldn't bother me with full hookups but he tries to avoid using the trailer bathroom even with hookups







. I'll ask him tomorrow if he has any more comments on the place.

Where are you looking to go to while there? It might be a bit out of the way for some places like Disneyland.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

We'd like to see Disneyland, (because we all love Disney) for maybe 2 days. We'd also like to visit Hollywood, Mann's Chinese theatre, Universal studios tour. You know, touristy type stuff for first timers, before moving on to Hearst castle and Alcatraz when we go to San Francisco.


----------

